# [99€] FS: Seiko turtle mod parts - new [EU]



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi all. Offered here are new parts for moding Seiko turtles:

️ LCBI lumed sapphire bezel insert COKE 

️ Sapphire crystal - flat - clear AR underside by Crystaltimes 

️ Coin edge bezel by Crystaltimes

️ Turtle essential pack (bezel click spring, crystal gasket, caseback gasket)+adhesive stickers. 

Price: 120€ PP or BT.

Shipping from EU so no customs and taxes for EU members (all parts are from USA).

Thank you for your time.


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

️

110€


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Up! 100 eur. EU seller


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Up. 

Quick photo how this would look on a black dial.


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

️ 99 EUR


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Shipping from EU. Option is also coin edge+ sapphire insert. In that case I wouldn't sell the glass.

Offers invited. 

Thank you.


----------

